# My "Welcome to Nightmare Forest" event 2013



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

I had been wanting to do a big Halloween event for a long time. My Mom used to throw the best Halloween parties when I was a kid. When my Mom passed away last year I decided to honor her memory by throwing the biggest Halloween bash I could! I'm involved in geocaching, and decided to have a Halloween themed geo-event. This also doubled as a food drive, and we managed to collect 138 lbs of food for a local food pantry.

I got a lot of ideas from this forum, but had been too busy to do much more than lurk and build props. (Sorry 'bout that). Well we had the event this past weekend and it was received really well. We had 110 people attend and walk through a .4 mile haunted trail through the woods, with scenes filled with animatronic (bought), static props (built and bought) & with actors as well.

Here is a link to the site. http://www.geocaching.com/geocache/...est?guid=375cace6-bb74-430d-91d1-f92a23a59f31 There is a gallery you can scroll through on the site. I'll post some here, but it has 93 pictures posted so far.

Here is my scarecrow, built using the "Stiltbeast" method.

















Ethel, one of my zombies built using a pvc armature with a doctored up foam skull.









One of my Stiltbeast method corpses


----------



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

Tv with etherial "packing tape ghost" arm reaching out. I had "Manipulated Living" from the movie "Donnie Darko" playing from a hidden cd player nearby.









Walter- another pvc frame zombie with a doctored foam skull. 









I took Spirit Halloween's animated "Damian" and eviled him up a bit by making him into an undead clown and sticking him in a hell hole. The lighting doesn't do much for the hole in this picture though.










Packing tape ghosts









Bird watcher. Pvc armature with doctored foam skull and accompanying raven!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Really love the raven. Might have to borrow that one!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Love what you do with the packing tape. Show us how, please!


----------



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

The "recipe" for the packing tape forms is to find a shape you wish to duplicate. The ghosts were done using a mannequin (with packing foam wrapped around her legs to form a skirt shape), and the arm is actually from my arm. Wrap your shape in plastic wrap. once that is done, cover in several layers of packing tape. Once the tape seems to be thick enough to support it's shape, cut it away from the form underneath, then tape the seams back together again. 

We punched hole in the top of the ghosts heads to thread string through, to tie them to the branches, and then lit them up from underneath with solar powered spotlights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd never seen packing tape ghosts before. They make for an amazing effect and would be so easy to create.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything looks great and I love the packing tape figures, especially the arm in the TV.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

The packing tape idea is great!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice haunt! Great ghosts!


----------

